# Double Din Dash Rebuild, Land Rover Discovery



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Double Din Dash Rebuild, Land Rover Discovery



Over the weekend, I was able to pull off the dash and see what I could work with…

Well, 5 minutes later, a Dremel in hand, I realized I would have to finish the job. Lol
















*Materials:*

Sandpaper -180 and 340 grit
One Land Rover Factory Dash
Rotary tool with cutting saw and sanding cylinders
U.S. Composites 3:1 Epoxy Mix
U.S. Composites Glass bubbles Filler
Evercoat Body Filler
SEM Satin Black Paint
SEM Plastic Adhesion Spray
SEM Flexible Surface Primer
Mixing sticks, cups
Head Unit Sleeve
I think that’s it?


(By the way, NO ONE makes a double Din adapter for land rovers, goddamn!)



*Previous setup Shots….*
































*The Ugliness….*





















*Starting dash….*













*Initial cuts…..*


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Measuring placement…..*







































*Mixing the epoxy/filler mix….smells great…..*


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Before sanding…..*


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Sanding done……*






























*Primed…..*





















*Filler applied…..*


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Filler Sanded…..*






































*Painted and test fit….. And done!*


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice looking great job..


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

schweet


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

That's awesome. Crazy how it looks like junk after cuting it up, and so nice and clean once done.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

That looks hot! But one question, why didn't you mold the trim ring in with the dash? IMO it would have looked much nicer for almost no additional work. Just a thought.........


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

jowens500 said:


> That looks hot! But one question, why didn't you mold the trim ring in with the dash? IMO it would have looked much nicer for almost no additional work. Just a thought.........


I will never do that again, you cant fit a new deck without major mods all over
i went from a clarion to the Eclipse then to the Alpine,
I know most ppl wont change decks asmuch as me but still..


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> I will never do that again, you cant fit a new deck without major mods all over
> i went from a clarion to the Eclipse then to the Alpine,
> I know most ppl wont change decks asmuch as me but still..


I feel ya! It looks real nice anyway.

I have had the same deck in my truck for almost 4 years.


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks great. Any shots of it in the Rover?


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

garvinzoom said:


> Looks great. Any shots of it in the Rover?


Tomorrow! I had to rerun some of that in dash wiring for room....but tomorrow will be install along with the c701/h701


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL!!!! I wonder what else is going in this car


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

Love your work.

2 thumbs up!!


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

garvinzoom said:


> Looks great. Any shots of it in the Rover?


Heres the best shots at the moment 


Very solid.


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Very nice integration! It looks factory.


----------



## naughty240 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## LambChop (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks great, did you have any interference issues with the HVAC controls and the dash when you installed everything?


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

Looking good for sure. Definitely takes some guts to start cuttin stuff up. Good job for sure. 



braves6117 said:


>


Dang thats a sweet monitor ya got going on there  That hooked up in your workshop/garage?? Gotta get me one of those.


----------



## CRAM V (Feb 12, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## AlexanderStrait (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey I would totally pay you to make me one of those. How much would you charge. I love it.


----------



## streaky (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi there.
I am also fitting out a Land Rover Discovery and would be very interested to see the other parts of your instalation...amp location, speaker fits etc.

Nice job on the DD dash....time well spent.

S.


----------



## zbruhnke (Feb 23, 2015)

Any chance the OP or anyone who has done this remembers how they got the double din unit to fix with the metal plate there that has the screw holes? I cant even fit my double din unit in with that sitting there


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

thats even better than stock


----------



## msiles (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi guys, I can't see the pictures, any reason?


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

msiles said:


> Hi guys, I can't see the pictures, any reason?


It's from a long time ago in 2008.
The person who posted the pictures probably has not kept the host site.


----------



## thegr8brown1 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi.
I just found your post on doing a 2 din stereo on your Disco 2, but all of the images are not loading.

I realize it's been 8 years since you posted, but any help you can provide would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
D


----------

